# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Happy New Year

## Make it work

HA !!! So much for the Y2K bug. This year it would have been ver. Y2.011K bug but it was not to be.  Every year we stock up on bottled water, baked beans and toilet paper, just in case the All Knowledgable Scientific folk who seemed so convincing were out by a year or a decade or so, well not any more.  Then we consume the bottled water and all the baked beans and use up the toilet paper much quicker than expected....   How does the same bunch of scientific know nothings still manage to convince any FOOL about the mythical farce they call climate change.  Yet we will have to pay even more for energy and food.... I'd like to give them a size 9 carbon footprint in the pants. 
Global warming, tell that to the Europeans and Americans freezing their a$$es off right now or talk about drout caused by global warming to the Queenslanders and New South Welchmen whose lands are covered by floods. 
Well here's hoping for a little sanity and some good news in 2011. 
Happy New Year to everyone. 
God Bless Us All, may He rescue us from these false profits of doom and gloom. 
Feel free to agree or disagree but my Rant is over.... for now

----------

